# T-jet Toms Race



## TEAM D.V.S. (Nov 11, 2007)

HERE IS THE RACE REPORT FROM T-JET TOMS RACE IN PEORIA IL. 11-17-08


http://tim.mcdonough.net/slotcaralley2007.html

HERE IS THE RACE VIDEO

http://www.putfile.com/jaybocee


----------



## oldmanslot (Sep 7, 2006)

Thats one kool track Tom has there!

Ken


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

*Nice...*

Nice circle track cars...
Those are FUN...

Scott


----------

